# Chickens,eggs and more



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Was out side today with the Chickens. Just thinking how cool they really are.
1. Chickens are easy to care for. If you want to let them out to free range they come right back in on their own at night.
2. Eggs, food ,water and sun light you get eggs
3. Latter on chicken soup
4. They really like you every time you open the gate they greet you, they follow you around.
I can not think of a simpler source of food that you can raise that return so much.
5. When you clean their coop the bedding and waste makes great compost.
6. The joy of watching them wonder a round.
Chickens a prepers friend for sure


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Sounds like love. Do you name them? :smug:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Sounds like love. Do you name them? :smug:


 Grandson does.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Was out side today with the Chickens. Just thinking how cool they really are.
> 1. Chickens are easy to care for. If you want to let them out to free range they come right back in on their own at night.
> 2. Eggs, food ,water and sun light you get eggs
> 3. Latter on chicken soup
> ...


The wife and I would have them in a HEARTBEAT if we could. Unfortunately the city we live in doesn't allow "backyard birds". Even though we're totally in the burbs, and we're 1/4 mile from the city edge (and RR zoning), they still refuse citing "noise and health considerations". We files for an exception, providing documentation that the dogs in the neighborhood are WAY louder than chickens are, and citing that our neighbor across the street (in a small pocket that is still county, not city) has them and no one ever hears them or complains. Took them all of 6 seconds to stamp "DENIED" on our exception request. /sigh

I've thought about just doing it on myn own anyway, but I think some of our busy-body neighbors would complain. HATE living in the city.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

Yes, chickens are pretty awesome.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Forgot another plus to chickens taught to me by grandpa. if you have fruit trees they do a major job of controlling insects. Most of the bug that mess with your fruit start out on the ground. To chickens they are a treat.


----------



## reartinetiller (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm going on my second year of having them and love raising them. Yep they will follow you around the place like puppy dogs. Roy


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I miss having them. I raised White Leghorns in highschool for FFA, show chickens. We usually kept them after the showing was done for eggs and meat. Those were some big birds, all I fed them was turkey starter because it's very high in protein. And more eggs that we knew what to do with. I gave a lot of them away to neighbors and teachers. I live in the city, ugh, and we're allowed 3 birds. People all over the city have them. A friend at work has a monster rooster in his backyard. not sure what breed it is, but it's literally the size of a big tom. Gotta watch those roosters, you'll git got!


----------

